# Should Britain Change To The Euro.



## scotty (Apr 25, 2010)

What is the opinion of other posters?

I personally am so pleased that Britain didn't give up the sterling currency.

The Euro has devalued such a lot lately and that is due to countries such as Greece, and a few others which have gone into heavy recession and almost bankruptcy.

http://www.forex4you.com/clients/fo...-again-but-declined-to-the-GB-pound/1047.html


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 26, 2010)

If what we are reading in newspapers and hearing on the news, we are well out of the Euro and should keep well clear of it.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 26, 2010)

No..........pure and simple. No.


----------



## Donald (Apr 26, 2010)

No no no thrice no stay out


----------



## getcarter76 (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree....no to the Euro....
Bernie


----------



## HelenP (Apr 27, 2010)

There's so little left these days that we can actually call our own, I'm glad we still have our own currency.  

xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2010)

I say bring back farthings, groats, tanners, thrupny bits, shillings, florins, half crowns and guineas! 

I used to collect coins when I was little, before decimalisation, and it was really interesting to find Victorian coins in your change! They ruined that hobby for me when I was 12!


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm so glad we are not in the Euro, a while back I thought it might be good but I was clearly wrong!

Has any one got all the new coins which have part of the shield on, the pound coin has the whole shield and the others in effect make up a jigsaw of it, although I haven't seen a new fifty or squid, I saw them laid out demonstrating it on a website thats all.

Rossi.


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 29, 2010)

I've yet to meet anyone who voted yes in the 1973 Referendum to go into the EEU.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> I've yet to meet anyone who voted yes in the 1973 Referendum to go into the EEU.



I didn't vote as I was only 14!


----------



## scotty (Apr 29, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> I've yet to meet anyone who voted yes in the 1973 Referendum to go into the EEU.



I wasint even Swimming by then


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 29, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> I've yet to meet anyone who voted yes in the 1973 Referendum to go into the EEU.


 
Sorry, for 1973 read 1975. It was my 2nd use of my vote.


----------



## HelenP (Apr 29, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Has any one got all the new coins which have part of the shield on, the pound coin has the whole shield and the others in effect make up a jigsaw of it, although I haven't seen a new fifty or squid, I saw them laid out demonstrating it on a website thats all.
> 
> Rossi.



Yes I have!  I save them (Dunno what for!), and have several little piles of each denomination sitting on my shelf.  I won't spend them if I get them in change - which can be REALLY annoying if it's a pound coin, lol, but a good way of saving, I spose............

xx


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 29, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I'm so glad we are not in the Euro, a while back I thought it might be good but I was clearly wrong!
> 
> Has any one got all the new coins which have part of the shield on, the pound coin has the whole shield and the others in effect make up a jigsaw of it, although I haven't seen a new fifty or squid, I saw them laid out demonstrating it on a website thats all.
> 
> Rossi.


 
Don't know why they had to remove Frances Stewart after 400 years.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 29, 2010)

since italy join the euro in 2000 everything went down the hill  even petrol and diesel are more expensive that here in england and every year going back on holiday we noticed the difference!!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 29, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Yes I have!  I save them (Dunno what for!), and have several little piles of each denomination sitting on my shelf.  I won't spend them if I get them in change - which can be REALLY annoying if it's a pound coin, lol, but a good way of saving, I spose............
> 
> xx



what year is on the fifty and squid?????


----------



## HelenM (Apr 30, 2010)

> I personally am so pleased that Britain didn't give up the sterling currency.
> 
> The Euro has devalued such a lot lately and that is due to countries such as Greece, and a few others which have gone into heavy recession and almost bankruptcy



Well as someone with an income in pounds but living  in France I'd like to see the  evidence of a strong pound. The pound used to buy about 1.6 Euros, it now  buys  about 1.16.  Even in the last few days the exchange rate has only changed by a few cents.


----------



## runner (Apr 30, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I say bring back farthings, groats, tanners, thrupny bits, shillings, florins, half crowns and guineas!
> 
> I used to collect coins when I was little, before decimalisation, and it was really interesting to find Victorian coins in your change! They ruined that hobby for me when I was 12!



Yes, it was interesting working in base 12 instead of 10!  I can think in centimeters, but still use lbs and ozs!


----------



## runner (Apr 30, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I'm so glad we are not in the Euro, a while back I thought it might be good but I was clearly wrong!
> 
> Has any one got all the new coins which have part of the shield on, the pound coin has the whole shield and the others in effect make up a jigsaw of it, although I haven't seen a new fifty or squid, I saw them laid out demonstrating it on a website thats all.
> 
> Rossi.



Didn't know they did that Rossi, but I tend to keep the more unusual or new ones - will have a look!


----------



## HelenP (Apr 30, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> what year is on the fifty and squid?????



Most of the ?1 coins are 2008, but there's a couple of 2009's

All the 50p coins are 2008.

Just wondering - is there a reason you're asking?  You're not gonna tell me the 2009 ?1 coins are so rare they're worth a phenomenal amount of money, are you?? 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 30, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Most of the ?1 coins are 2008, but there's a couple of 2009's
> 
> All the 50p coins are 2008.
> 
> ...



Fraid not Helen!

I just assumed they were all 09 as I haven't seen a squid like that and not a fifty for a while!


----------



## falcon123 (Apr 30, 2010)

HelenM said:


> Well as someone with an income in pounds but living  in France I'd like to see the  evidence of a strong pound. The pound used to buy about 1.6 Euros, it now  buys  about 1.16.  Even in the last few days the exchange rate has only changed by a few cents.




As someone who has visited Germany many times over the years I would say the strong pound is rather 'jelly' like. I recall my late mother saying she used to get 11 DM (Deutsch Marks) to the ?. In my experience I saw it drop from around 7 to about 2.5. Last time I visited I got over 1.5 Euros per ?. I had hoped to visit again this year by with the pound dropping by over 25%. I may not be able to afford it. We say this helps exports but then this country makes very little. Perhaps we would have been better off joining. In my view the problems starting arising when they let so many relatively poor countries join so quickly!


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 30, 2010)

When the European Union is a truly democratic entity, I might be persuaded that giving up the Pound for the Euro might be a good thing.

Until then, I'm not even sure that we should remain a part of the EU!

Andy


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 30, 2010)

No to the Euro for me.
 But i have a feeling no matter what, we'll end up in it eventually. I also believe coinage/cash will become a thing of the past in the not too distant future. 1984 and all that.


----------



## muddlethru (May 1, 2010)

No, no, never I am happy with Sterling and would be quite happy to come out of Europe. I suppose it was not too bad when there were only six countries in the then common market but now it has grown into a monster and we are being taken over and loosing our identity.


----------



## Monica (May 2, 2010)

Well, I can't comment on 1975, as I was only little then and I lived in Switzerland.

BUT it's not just the Euro that has gone down in the last few years. The Swiss Frank has fallen drastically. When i first came over here in 1988 ?1 = sFr. 2.00, over the years it gradually rose right up to s.Fr. 2.50 and stayed around that amount for quite a while. The last couple of years it has gone right down to sFr. 1.45!!!

My girls ar happy though, because when their grandma gives them sFr.100 for their birthday, they get a lot more ???? for it.


----------

